# E' arrivato il momento. Sono furioso...



## @lex (24 Luglio 2007)

di ritorno dalla colonia estiva, mia figlia è andata da sua madre e se non riesco ad andare in vacanza con lei anche quest'anno (sto cercano i risparmiare anche sull'aria che respiro e sull'acqua dello sciacquone del wc) è probabile se non certo che ci vedremo alla fine di agosto/inizi di settembre quando comincerò a vederla a w.e. alternati.
Ho un'ira addosso che darei fuoco a tutto lo stabile in cui vivo CAZZO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Luglio 2007)

beh, ma perché non tieni con te la bimba a casa tua lo stesso?
anche se non puoi andare in ferie, ci sono tante cose che potete fare insieme.
piscina, gite in bici ecc.  la cosa più importante è che starete insieme.


----------



## @lex (24 Luglio 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> beh, ma perché non tieni con te la bimba a casa tua lo stesso?
> anche se non puoi andare in ferie, ci sono tante cose che potete fare insieme.
> piscina, gite in bici ecc. la cosa più importante è che starete insieme.


anna la madre andrà almare tutto il mese di agosto (non sta lavorando) e se non ci andrò anche io (e ha anche ragione) meglio che stia con lei.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Luglio 2007)

*@lex*

Domanda che puo' sembrare del caxxo: andare a trovare tua figlia dalla tua ex-moglie al mare?

Puoi anche insultarmi io non mi offendo


----------



## @lex (24 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Domanda che puo' sembrare del caxxo: andare a trovare tua figlia dalla tua ex-moglie al mare?
> 
> Puoi anche insultarmi io non mi offendo


1)ex moglie ha un compagno
2)troppo lontana per farsi una gitarella la domenica
3)perchè dovrei insultarti?


----------



## Lettrice (24 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> 1)ex moglie ha un compagno
> 2)troppo lontana per farsi una gitarella la domenica
> 3)perchè dovrei insultarti?


l'insulto si faceva per dire visto che era una  proposta azzardata... hmmm, non vedo molte possibilita' l'unica sarebbe farti una settimana di vacanza nelle vicinanze della tua ex...


----------



## @lex (24 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> l'insulto si faceva per dire visto che era una proposta azzardata... hmmm, non vedo molte possibilita' l'unica sarebbe farti una settimana di vacanza nelle vicinanze della tua ex...


non mi sono spegato bene. se potrò fare le vacanze al mare (ergo avrò abbastanza pecunia per farle) porto la ragazzina con me, sono già d'accordo con ex.  Se invece rimango a casa lei (ex) non è contenta visto che ns figlia può stare al mare con lei mentre con me starebbe a Milano. E sono d'accordo con lei anche se la cosa non mi fa nessun piacere


----------



## Lettrice (24 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> non mi sono spegato bene. se potrò fare le vacanze al mare (ergo avrò abbastanza pecunia per farle) porto la ragazzina con me, sono già d'accordo con ex. Se invece rimango a casa lei (ex) non è contenta visto che ns figlia può stare al mare con lei mentre con me starebbe a Milano. E sono d'accordo con lei anche se la cosa non mi fa nessun piacere


Sine che ti ho capito... ma un mese di vacanza al mare per un padre divorziato, non so come stai finanziariamente, ma mi sembra un salasso... non dico di andare ein vacanza con la tua ex per carita'... se e' ex ci sara' un motivo... quello che intendevo e' fare una settimana tu e tua figlia, in una localita' magari vicina alla ex di modo da risparmiare un pochino... _inzomma_ un mese e' tanto ma magari riesci a risparmiare per una settimana... la vicinanza alla ex e' piu' una questione pratica ...


----------



## @lex (24 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sine che ti ho capito... ma un mese di vacanza al mare per un padre divorziato, non so come stai finanziariamente, ma mi sembra un salasso... non dico di andare ein vacanza con la tua ex per carita'... se e' ex ci sara' un motivo... quello che intendevo e' fare una settimana tu e tua figlia, in una localita' magari vicina alla ex di modo da risparmiare un pochino... _inzomma_ un mese e' tanto ma magari riesci a risparmiare per una settimana... la vicinanza alla ex e' piu' una questione pratica ...


 non ho spiegato bene allora. Io farei 9 giorni di vacanza (quasi 2 di viaggio, andrei a casa mia a Salerno). Andrei a prendere figlia al mare e poi finiti i 9 gg la riporterei da sua madre, sempre al mare. Tutto questo, appunto, se la situazone finanziaria me lo permette. Il viaggio posso permettermelo. è il resto che manca per fare una vacanza decente sia per me che per mia figlia.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> non ho spiegato bene allora. Io farei 9 giorni di vacanza (quasi 2 di viaggio, andrei a casa mia a Salerno). Andrei a prendere figlia al mare e poi finiti i 9 gg la riporterei da sua madre, sempre al mare. Tutto questo, appunto, se la situazone finanziaria me lo permette. Il viaggio posso permettermelo. è il resto che manca per fare una vacanza decente sia per me che per mia figlia.


Ok allora e' un vicolo cieco


----------



## @lex (24 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ok allora e' un vicolo cieco


eh si. il problema è prettamente finanziario, ma sono speranzoso.


----------



## Iris (25 Luglio 2007)

*Alex*

Quanti anni ha tua figlia?


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> eh si. il problema è prettamente finanziario, ma sono speranzoso.


La butto lì...campeggio?


----------



## Old fun (25 Luglio 2007)

*ti capisco*



@lex ha detto:


> non ho spiegato bene allora. Io farei 9 giorni di vacanza (quasi 2 di viaggio, andrei a casa mia a Salerno). Andrei a prendere figlia al mare e poi finiti i 9 gg la riporterei da sua madre, sempre al mare. Tutto questo, appunto, se la situazone finanziaria me lo permette. Il viaggio posso permettermelo. è il resto che manca per fare una vacanza decente sia per me che per mia figlia.


 
immagino come ti possa sentire, resto pero' dell'idea che una settimana in vacanza con te a Salerno, magari una altra settimana sempre con te a Milano, sono dell'idea che stando insieme vi divertirete un mondo ovunque vi troviate, e poi per il bene della piccola obtorto collo gli altri 15 con la mamma, che ne dici?


----------



## @lex (26 Luglio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Quanti anni ha tua figlia?


quasi 11


----------



## @lex (26 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> La butto lì...campeggio?


ma avendo casa mia e non distante al mare non è il dove il problema. Il problema sono tutti gli extra. non è giusto per una ragazzina di 11 anni dover essere in vacanza e stare attenta anche a dover chiedere qualsiasi cosa visto che sua madre pare non abbia i questi problemi è meglio che si goa le vacanze in spensieratezza. ma ripeto,sono speranzoso, i soldi cercherò di farli uscire fuori a ogni costo quest'anno. sarebbe la prima vera vacanza insieme da soli e vorrei che non fosse un ricordo spiacevole.
e per rispondere a fun non è cosa fattibile in quanto non ho molti giorni di ferie e quei 10 gg sono gli unici che posso fare e poi devo tornare al lavoro. Se stesse con me mentre di giorno lavoro non saprei a chi lasciarla.


----------



## cat (26 Luglio 2007)

speriamo si risolva tutto per il meglio.

notte alex


----------



## Old lux (26 Luglio 2007)

Se non hai il problema dell'alloggio, non vedo grossi ostacoli. 
Al mare i bambini si divertono con poco, specie se possono passare un po' di tempo col proprio papà. A 11 anni non credo abbia l'esigenza di andare a passare le serate per locali, penso basti una passeggiata ed un gelato.


----------



## Iris (26 Luglio 2007)

lux ha detto:


> Se non hai il problema dell'alloggio, non vedo grossi ostacoli.
> Al mare i bambini si divertono con poco, specie se possono passare un po' di tempo col proprio papà. A 11 anni non credo abbia l'esigenza di andare a passare le serate per locali, penso basti una passeggiata ed un gelato.


 
Lo penso anche io. E comunque deve capire, e 11 anni sono l'età giusta, che l'affetto non si veicola attraverso il soddisfacimento di capricci, ma cure ed attenzioni, che sicuramente tu sei capace di darle.
Se è piena di regali che la madre può farle, forse tu potrai offrirle cose diverse..più fantasia e gioco, in genere i papà in questo sono milto bravi.


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Luglio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Lo penso anche io. E comunque deve capire, e 11 anni sono l'età giusta, che l'affetto non si veicola attraverso il soddisfacimento di capricci, ma cure ed attenzioni, che sicuramente tu sei capace di darle.
> Se è piena di regali che la madre può farle, forse tu potrai offrirle cose diverse..più fantasia e gioco, in genere i papà in questo sono milto bravi.


E' soprattutto il tempo che dedichiamo loro che apprezzano.

Quando le ragazze stavano il mercoledì da me e io stavo a casa da lavorare per star con loro, anche il solo stare insieme vedevo che dava loro gioia (e avreste dovuto sentirle che ruffiane nel commentare i "manicaretti" che cucinavo per loro!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   ).


----------



## Lettrice (26 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E' soprattutto il tempo che dedichiamo loro che apprezzano.
> 
> Quando le ragazze stavano il mercoledì da me e io stavo a casa da lavorare per star con loro, anche il solo stare insieme vedevo che dava loro gioia (e avreste dovuto sentirle che ruffiane nel commentare i *"manicaretti" che cucinavo per loro*!!!
> 
> ...


Interessante


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Interessante


Che fai, mi scruti alla TBT?!?!


----------



## Lettrice (26 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Che fai, mi scruti alla TBT?!?!


 
Trovo molto interessanti gli uomini in cucina con la _parnanzina_






Poi i _buongustai_ in genere lo sono a 360 gradi, cosa questa da non sottovalutare


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Trovo molto interessanti gli uomini in cucina con la parnanzina
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Vabbeh, spostiamoci dal post di @lex.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Ps. da me o da te?!?!


----------



## Lettrice (26 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Vabbeh, spostiamoci dal post di @lex....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Cosa mi fai a cena?...(evitiamo battute a rispetto di pigiami e origami)


----------



## @lex (26 Luglio 2007)

concordo con tutto quello che avete scritto. il tempo, le piccole cose ecc... ma di certo 9 gg di vacanze anche di basso profilo in due non le faccio certo con 500 euro no? qui la papera non galleggia anzi direi che è quasi annegata. non so se mi sono spiegato.
e in genere non mi faccio impressionare dai capricci e per fortuna, per adesso, la mia ex non fa  gara con me per chi può permettersi cose e chi no.


----------



## @lex (27 Luglio 2007)

Per quanto possa interessare, la furia è passata (ma già comunque lo era, sono un fuoco di paglia io), i soldi sono arrivati e si parte. contando che sono 3 anni che non faccio una vacanza egna i questo nome mi sento come un bambino di 3 anni, mi sa che sarà mia figlia a dover badare a me!!!
Positano arriviamoooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cat (27 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> Per quanto possa interessare, la furia è passata (ma già comunque lo era, sono un fuoco di paglia io), i soldi sono arrivati e si parte. contando che sono 3 anni che non faccio una vacanza egna i questo nome mi sento come un bambino di 3 anni, mi sa che sarà mia figlia a dover badare a me!!!
> Positano arriviamoooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
perfetto, sono contenta per te.


----------



## @lex (27 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> perfetto, sono contenta per te.
































e stasera si festeggia!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cat (27 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> e stasera si festeggia!!!!!!!!!!!


 
direi proprio che devi festeggiare!!!!





  chissà che combini stasera......


mi raccomando eh???


----------



## @lex (27 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> direi proprio che devi festeggiare!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si ma è una coincidenza, non era preparata....
ok mammì sto attento.....


----------

